# Met My 1st Canadian Outbacker In Canada



## Thor

Well other than rallies I have never met another Canadian Outbacker until this past weekend. I was camping locally (about 40min) and had my inlaws up for the day. The BBQ was hot and Snowman and his family walked by. They stopped to say Hi and asked if I knew about Outbackers.com. (I guess the ball cap gave it away) They actually picked out the TT and the black burb from my sig pic.

I dropped by their site as well. I noticed they had the biggest awning I had ever seen on an Outback. Their awning covered both doors on the 28. They had it insatlled right from the dealer. Great idea if you are thinking about a 28.

The Forum is getting larger or the world is simpler getting smaller either way camping and meeting new people is always a blast.

Thor


----------



## Herbicidal

Most excellent!







I have yet to meet a fellow Outbacker at a campground. Hopefully just a matter of time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi Snowman!







haven't seen him on the forum, but hello anyway! isn't it fun Thor to run into another Outbacker!


----------



## RizFam

very cool news


----------



## mobile_cottager

Hi Thor
If I'm correct...... Do you live in Bowmanville
Thats were we live


----------



## Thor

mobile_cottager said:


> Hi Thor
> If I'm correct...... Do you live in Bowmanville
> Thats were we live


You are correct. I back on to the Bowmanville creek. Where are you? email me

Thor


----------



## Kamm

Soon be time for a Canadian Rally... maybe 2, 1 east and 1 west!

We travelled over 5000km from Ontario to the east coast this summer and only saw 1 Outback in a campground and only 5 or 6 on the road. Saw hundreds of SOB's.

I know that there are lots out there though!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what's a KM?







just kidding


----------



## Northern Wind

I'm all in for a Canadian Rally, of course I'm all in for any rally!

Hmmm maybe we could get Molson's to sponsor it!









Steve


----------



## Kamm

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what's a KM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


you might have noticed that we have a funny way of measuring things up here... our spelling is sometimes a bit funny too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

eh?







hmmm...did I spell that right?


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> I'm all in for a Canadian Rally, of course I'm all in for any rally!
> 
> Hmmm maybe we could get Molson's to sponsor it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


....or Tim's !!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind

Yup, sure did, thank you kindly maam









Steve


----------



## Thor

wolfwood said:


> I'm all in for a Canadian Rally, of course I'm all in for any rally!
> 
> Hmmm maybe we could get Molson's to sponsor it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


....or Tim's !!!!!!!
[/quote]

Wolfie

Now you are talking .... Tim's









spelling maybe a bit different like colour vs color but we have great beer










Thor


----------



## Dizzy

Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Northern Wind said:


> Yup, sure did, thank you kindly maam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I remember a chat room conversation on night on how to spell!


----------



## RizFam

Dizzy said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. *Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship *- maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


 OK then how about some Blue? ...........


----------



## Kamm

Dizzy said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


If you are north of Whitby you must have bought your unit at Camping in Style. 
We are close by too, a bit farther west, near Aurora.


----------



## Kamm

RizFam said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. *Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship *- maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


 OK then how about some Blue? ...........








[/quote]

Funny thing is our bottles don't say "imported" on them!!!


----------



## Dizzy

Kamm, yup and I think Northern Wind as well.

Labatt's is owned by a Belgian company. Not too many Canadian brewers left - Moosehead and a bunch of smaller micro breweries.


----------



## Northern Wind

Hey Tim's is Canadian again and it went public a couple of years ago, I own some shares! (big surprise there)
Wendy's when they bought it about 8 years ago actually managed to loose money with it so they sold it back and its again Canadian and going strong!

As for micro brews we could check with Kawartha breweries or Muskoka breweries, I'm sure somebody would be interested!

Cheers









Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> Hey Tim's is Canadian again and it went public a couple of years ago, I own some shares! (big surprise there)
> Wendy's when they bought it about 8 years ago actually managed to loose money with it so they sold it back and its again Canadian and going strong!
> 
> As for micro brews we could check with Kawartha breweries or Muskoka breweries, I'm sure somebody would be interested!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I am....









btw...in my book (or cup, if you prefer), Tim's will ALWAYS be Canadian (!!!) and, as much as I like Canadian been (IN Canada), Tim's - hot or cold - is still my beverage of choice !!!


----------



## muddy tires

Dizzy said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


We also bought from Camping in Style in Whitby. We are in Kleinburg (North West of Toronto). We could be convinced to join a rally, depending upon timing and what else the family has going on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Canadiana are coming, the Canadians are coming!


----------



## Dizzy

Steve,

Holy double double right you are! Not that I didn't believe you but I actually called and got the scoop. Ownership, management and profit stay right here. I did ask about sponsorship but it seems this is handled at corporate for larger events and charities and at the franchise level for the smaller local events. Kawartha or Muskoka would be excellent!

With Kamm, muddy tires and the rest, we have some momentum - I think the Canadians are going somewhere - we just have to figure out where.









John


----------



## wolfwood

Dizzy said:


> Steve,
> 
> ....- I think the Canadians are going somewhere - we just have to figure out where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


The Canadians need a place to go? You need us to tell the Canadians where to go? Did I understand that correctly? Welllll - okay.....

Actually - why don't you all just come to Wolfwood? New Hampshire has often discussed cessation from the States, we're close enough to be annexed to Ontario - in fact, we already share a border, I'm happy to fly the Maple Leaf, and I'm pretty sure my French press still has Tim's gounds in it. What more could you ask for? Eh? Oh - I DO know how to spell and, after aboot 10 min. with NorthernWind & Ruth, I'll be right back to sounding like you. All set then, eh?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey Canucks! you need our local hockey team "The Tri City Americans" to come show you how to play hockey?


----------



## Northern Wind

Ok when and where?

Fall or Spring?

North, South, East or West.

Ideas?


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> Ok when and where?
> 
> Fall or Spring?
> 
> North, South, East or West.
> 
> Ideas?


Do your American friends get to come? Can we vote?

1. Spring 
2. Anywhere east of The Lake (North of NY/VT/NH borders)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Near the Canadian/Washington border please!







(well, I had to try anyway)


----------



## luv2rv

Dizzy said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


North of Whitby. Sounds a lot like Brooklin to me. That's where I am.

Looks like we have a lot of Ontario Outbackers - sounds like it's time for another Rally!

Wayne


----------



## Kamm

luv2rv said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


North of Whitby. Sounds a lot like Brooklin to me. That's where I am.

Looks like we have a lot of Ontario Outbackers - sounds like it's time for another Rally!

Wayne
[/quote]

If your in Brooklin you must have bought from Camping in Style... they are your neighbours.


----------



## Northern Wind

Yes Judi, you can come as well as any of our friends from south of the boarder. (south of the boarder for us is the US boarder just in case you were wondering)
Spring also works for us! Any input fellow Canucks?

Steve

Hey we should get Camping in Style to sponser us! We all bought from them! I could talk to big John!


----------



## MrCanoeHead

Hi all,

It would be interesting to have an Ontario Outback Rally. Where would people want to go? Being from Ottawa I'd suggest maybe a provincial park like Sandbanks, Presquille, Charleston or Bon Echo which are sort of between Ottawa and Toronto. I'm not too familiar with private campgrounds in the province other then a couple of KOAs (Kingston and Ivy Lea) which are OK.

Sort of on another note........
If your interested in other Ontario camping groups, we do a lot of camping with The Magical Flying Camping Club (MFCC). Mostly people from Ontario and Northern New York but do get participants from farther away. Everyone is welcome.

As with Outbackers this is the same explanation to outsiders of "yeah, I go camping with a bunch of people I met on the internet".

Most discussion of upcoming trips, etc. is done on the The PopUp Explorer website - MFCC Forum section. I would say the majority of "unmembers" now have trailers but the club started when most had Popups (tent trailers to us Canadians) so the group has just stayed on PUX.

Anyway, I think I might be the only Outback owner in the group so could use a little support. Check it out if you wish or give me a buzz if you have any questions.

Greg


----------



## Thor

We have had 2 rallies in Canada so far...1st being Morrisburg

*Morrisburg*

Rain
Rain
Young Hootob trying to stay dry - not
Smiley face underwear
Rain
Hurricane - donated is levelling blocks for the camp fire
One loose dog running all over the place








And a fantastic time

*Bissell's Niagara Falls*

Attended by 25 plus families
Most stay for 3-7 days
Hot
Hot
Hot
very large pool
Pot luck dinner - seemed like we had one every night .... that must of been the left overs
Dealer and factory reps attended
Everyone had a blast

Rally for next year - how about

Sherkston Shores - On lake Erie near Niagara Falls and close to the NY Border
Maybe somewhere on Georgian Bay area near the Detroit/Port Huron area for our American friends
Wolfie's Backyard - Free stay for all and I heard she is a mean cook - hey the price is right and would cover the cost of the fuel for the 9-10hrs drive
Ivy Lee Park - is nice but small and near the bridge. Kingston is only 10min away with all kinds of things to do

Maybe we can introduce our American friends to Bob & Doug - Inside Canadian Joke

Thor


----------



## muddy tires

Thor said:


> We have had 2 rallies in Canada so far...1st being Morrisburg
> 
> *Morrisburg*
> 
> Rain
> Rain
> Young Hootob trying to stay dry - not
> Smiley face underwear
> Rain
> Hurricane - donated is levelling blocks for the camp fire
> One loose dog running all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a fantastic time
> 
> *Bissell's Niagara Falls*
> 
> Attended by 25 plus families
> Most stay for 3-7 days
> Hot
> Hot
> Hot
> very large pool
> Pot luck dinner - seemed like we had one every night .... that must of been the left overs
> Dealer and factory reps attended
> Everyone had a blast
> 
> Rally for next year - how about
> 
> Sherkston Shores - On lake Erie near Niagara Falls and close to the NY Border
> Maybe somewhere on Georgian Bay area near the Detroit/Port Huron area for our American friends
> Wolfie's Backyard - Free stay for all and I heard she is a mean cook - hey the price is right and would cover the cost of the fuel for the 9-10hrs drive
> Ivy Lee Park - is nice but small and near the bridge. Kingston is only 10min away with all kinds of things to do
> 
> Maybe we can introduce our American friends to Bob & Doug - Inside Canadian Joke
> 
> Thor


Somebody was just telling us about Sherkston Shores on the weekend and we were thinking about trying it out next year (or maybe for a September weekend this year, depending on what facilities are still open). We were at Wheatley Provincial Park last year and were totally impressed - very clean, well cared for and not too busy. Wheatley has the added benefit of a sidetrip to the Pelee Island Winery (take your bikes across the ferry).


----------



## Northern Wind

Hoser eh!

Lake Erie shores works, or Ontario, Sand Banks area? We will need to start getting numbers and seeing haw many we can accommodate.
We could always book a section in Algonquin if we want to boon dock?

Steve


----------



## Thor

I will make a few phone calls to both places. I am not sure if provincial parks are up for rallys. It is hard enough to get one site let alone several sites.

I am assuming we have to have a variety of facilities. I think most perfer to have at least elect & water.

I looks like a Canadian Rally is starting to take form









Thor


----------



## Dizzy

Sounds good, I like the idea of Algonquin or Sandbanks







. I will get in touch with Big John at Camping In Style and see what we can work out in terms of sponsorship, etc. Sounds like we have enough buyers here to warrant some goodwill.









John


----------



## muddy tires

Thor said:


> I am assuming we have to have a variety of facilities. I think most perfer to have at least elect & water.
> 
> Thor


Serviced sites at provincial parks are electric only.


----------



## Thor

Dizzy said:


> Sounds good, I like the idea of Algonquin or Sandbanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will get in touch with Big John at Camping In Style and see what we can work out in terms of sponsorship, etc. Sounds like we have enough buyers here to warrant some goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Say Hi for me. - Great idea!!!!

Has anyone tried to book a few sites a provincal park? I really enjoy camping at provincial parks but struggly trying to get even a single spot.

Thor


----------



## mobile_cottager

For the Last 10 year we have always camped at the PP. I'm finding it harder and harder to find PP that can accommodate larger trailers. There are some private parks around Grand Bend, St. Jacob's, Ivy Lea. etc. 
Sounds Like Big John (Camping in Stlye) should be the salesman of the year. We bought our last two trailers from him.


----------



## kyoutback

"Maybe we can introduce our American friends to Bob & Doug - Inside Canadian Joke"

Thor

Bob and Doug Mackenzie? I love those guys.

We are in the preliminary stages of planning a Niagra falls trip next year. A canadian rally would be a great way to do it.


----------



## OBcanOB

Travelling through British Columbia, over a two day period saw 7 Outbacks!


----------



## MrCanoeHead

We've gone to a "Mother's Day" rally the last 3 years at Sandbanks in the Woodlands loop. This past year (May) we pretty much had the whole 600 to 641 loop.

Yes, only electric but there is a mix of wooded and field sites. The latter are huge. There are a number 30 foot plus trailers and a 5er or two that attend this.

I've never had to reserve for this weekend but Sandbanks is a popular park so a "rally" would have better success to be all together if it was probably before mid June and possibly after mid September.

Mew Lake in Algonquin has a number of large electric sites. It is open all year round. I've gone up the last 3 years in early November (a "guys only" weekend).

Greg
(since I'm from Ottawa you might get the "drift" that I'm promoting places that I can get to in 3-4 hours...Thor's mention of Ivy Lea KOA - nice pool and hot tub - is also in my area







)


----------



## luv2rv

Thor - I agree the provincial parks would be tough to book for a rally. I have to book my summer camping in February to be assured of even having a site.

Sherkston shores might be cool. We haven't done much camping in western Ontario and would really like to start exploring that area.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

How about we call a few places and see what they are able to do. I will call Sherkston's Shore tomorrow and see what they can do. I heard the Ivy Lea park is nice as well.

I guess 2 thougths - East or West of Lake Ontario? East you have Kingston West you have Niagara Falls - What do you think most people would want?

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> How about we call a few places and see what they are able to do. I will call Sherkston's Shore tomorrow and see what they can do. I heard the Ivy Lea park is nice as well.
> 
> I guess 2 thougths - East or West of Lake Ontario? East you have Kingston West you have Niagara Falls - What do you think most people would want?
> 
> Thor


*
EAST!* (please)


----------



## Thor

For you Wolfie - Anything

Here is a link for the Ivy Lea area Just for Wolfie

Thor


----------



## Thor

Oh ya - here is the clicky thing for shekrston shores

Clicky Thingy

I just finsihing talking to them - Rallies are welcomed and $$ are based on when and how many. Here is a link for the details

Rally Camping

Thor


----------



## CautiousCamper

G'day eh!
Another Camping in Style purchaser and Bowmanville too.
I'd love to 'take off' and join you hosers in a rally if work schedule permits.


----------



## Canadiansue

Eastern Ontario would be do-able for us Quebecers, depending on dates chosen. The Ottawa are has a lot to offer. Lots to see, and we can share some of our history with our friends from the South!!


----------



## photosal

We'd like to join in if you chose a CG without black flies. DW is allergic!!!

We hear Presquile (sp?) has no black flies in spring.

Photosal


----------



## wolfwood

photosal said:


> We'd like to join in if you chose a CG without black flies. DW is allergic!!!
> 
> We hear Presquile (sp?) has no black flies in spring.
> 
> Photosal


That's 'cuz they've emmigrated SOUTH!


----------



## Thor

Outbackers from Bowmanville rule









Camping south of Ottawa sounds like a great idea. Ottawa is about 2hrs from Kingston. If we have a rally between K-Town and Ottawa there would be lots to due for everyone and it is only an hours drive north of the border for our friends south of us.

Thor


----------



## MrCanoeHead

Geez, I guess I should promote the Ottawa area.

Tons to see here with the parliament buildings, Market and canal areas and a bunch of museums.

Unfortunately there's not much in the way of private campgrouds in the area. There is a Ottawa Minicipal camping which I haven't stayed at but understand is quite nice.

Otherwise about 25-30 minutes south of the city is the Rideau Provincial Park. This would put it about 25 minutes north of the Ogdesburg/Prescott US border crossing. I haven't stayed here for a long time and I don't recall it as anything special but it does have a pretty good block of about 30 large pull thru sites (electricity only). As mentioned previosly, provincial parks can be difficult to get good sight selection/reservations but this park is not known as being that popular so might be doable.

A very nice (and more popular) Provincial park is Charleston Lake. 1.5 hours or so from Ottawa (about 35 minutes from Kingston) but making reservations for a group would be difficult although the Meadowlands loop, which has the most large/electric sites, is less popular since it does not have any sites on the lake.

Thor had provided a link to Ivy Lea park which is part of a chain of provincially run parks (Parks of the St. Lawrence) that run between Kingston and the Quebec border. Some of the other parks could be considered also. Ivy Lea is less then 1.5 hours to Ottawa and I believe at least one of the other more eastern parks is even closer to Ottawa, probably less than an hour but would be farther for the western folks to get to.

There are KOAs at Kingston, Ivy Lea, Mallorytown (not far from Ivy Lea) and one I haven't heard of before called Cardinal/Ottawa South which I'd put at about 40 minutes south of Ottawa.

If people are interested in coming to this area, I'd be interested to get more info.


----------



## Thor

I am game either way. Maybe you should do a poll east vs west and let the majority rule. Maybe just have 2 rallies one in the spring and one in the fall?

ideas???

Thor


----------



## emisar

Dizzy said:


> Hi to all the Canucks on the site. We live North of Whitby and it looks like there is enough for an eastern (ON) rally. Too bad Tim's or Molson's isn't Canadian anymore or I would agree about the sponsorship - maybe we could entice Canadian Tire and do some mods at the rally. Looks like at least Thor, Northern Wind and mobile_cottager are in the same area - any more?
> 
> John


 We just moved up from a 16' hybrid to a 28RSDS outback. We are in the North end of Oshawa, so another Canadian on board! We purchased our trailer at an auction...amazing deal...but a couple of small issues we have to resolve. The trailer is new (2006 but new) and was part of a dealer inventory repossession when the dealer in Quebec went bankrupt. Not sure it the dealer realized the repo man was coming or not, but the microwave was removed as well as the stereo (wiring for the stereo is still there) so we need to replace those. We are considering taking it away this weekend..check out the furnace, stove, fridge, etc. Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Rubrhammer

Hey northern neighbors, I bought my 2003 at Camping in Style and my SIL is from NF Ont. so can you consider me as a cousin? I like the sounds of Sherkston. The beach is awesome there and there is the quarry for diving. If you decide on the eastern end of lake O we'll come up I-81 to join you.
Bob


----------



## WAYoutbacker

Hi

Here is one in the London area that has lot's to do and is close to alot of things to do

www.woodlandlake.com

jack


----------

